# Martin Pride



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

Anyone have any idea what a '98 or so Martin Pride is worth? I bought it new back in the day and ended up getting out of shooting shortly after that and now that I'm back into shooting I drug out my oldbow equipment and wanted to see about selling it. I wanted my 15yr old son to shoot it as a target bow as it is the Mardi Gras colors. but it's not "new enough" for him and he thinks the technology has surpassed the bow.

Thanks
Gary


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

I have no idea. I did see this pride was being sold for 100 bucks bare bow.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=929812


----------

